# XGL X-Server



## Bigbutcher (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe eben auf einer site einen Artikel über einen neuen X-Server xgl gelesen und hab mich gefragt, wenn ich diesen installiere, wie schaut es dann mit meinem Grafikkarten Treiber aus?
Ich habe eine ATI Grafikkarte und zZ 'nen X.org Server. 
Auf der ATI Homepage habe ich gelesen, dass es ja 2 Treiber Versionen gibt, einmal für XFree und xorg.
Wie schaut es dann mit xgl aus?
Muss man dann ohne 3D Beschleunigung auskommen, weil der Treiber an dem XServer gekoppelt ist, oder wird der Treiber auch unter xgl funktionieren?

MfG

BB


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Februar 2005)

Hmm, ich hab mal kurz 'n bissl gegoogelt und das hier gefunden.
Es scheint mir als waere dieser XGL-Server nur eine Art Extension oder sowas fuer den normalen X-Server und kein eigenstaendiger X-Server.

Nachtrag: Konnte keine Homepage eines seperaten XGL-Servers finden. Daher, falls ich mich irre, waere eine URL recht nett wo man naeheres erfahren und evtl. downloaden kann.

Nachtrag 2: Erfahren ist ein Verb und wird klein geschrieben   (Ausser am Satzanfang wie hier)


----------



## dritter (10. Februar 2005)

Hier steht eigentlich schon alles drin. Lies ihn dir aufmerksam durch, und Du wirst auf die meisten Fragen Antwort finden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Februar 2005)

Also wie ich sagte, kein eigenstaendiger X-Server sondern nur 'ne Art Extension.


----------



## dritter (10. Februar 2005)

Jo. Und zum Thema Treiberunterstützung:
"Wer allerdings eine fertige Arbeit erwartet, dürfte enttäuscht sein." etc.

Also im Moment nur zum basteln zu empfehlen...


----------



## Bigbutcher (10. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Antworten, 

das ganze Projekt sieht ja sehr interessant aus, hoffentlich ist das auch stabil und nicht nur ansehnlich 

MfG

BB


----------

